

Can tablets replace laptops and desktops in enterprise? - bond
http://venturebeat.com/2011/03/23/ctia-tablet-replace-computers/

======
statictype
_there are a number of security issues surrounding Android tablets because the
application development ecosystem is much more open than Apple’s closed
development system_

Sounds like BS to me.

For tablets to really take off in businesses they would have to become more
capable of doing Real Work. Emailing files around isn't the answer to file
sharing. It should be possible to print easily without having one of the 3-4
models of printers in existence that support AirPrint. If Apple were
interested in addressing this market at all, I'm sure they'd be able to solve
all of these. Otherwise, it's a good opportunity for the other tablet
manufacturers to enter into a segment that Apple doesn't own and may not even
want to.

